# suv or truck for first car



## Bigdave1 (Nov 18, 2017)

hi there I'm 17 and do snow removal with one walk behind snow blower in Brooklyn ny should i get a suv or a small pickup truck for my first car only reason for truck would be to transport blower


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

You can get a nice aluminium motorized scooter hauler to put in the hitch of an suv. 
I have to admit I love my heated leather seats in my Yukon.
If you are going the pick up route, stick with a mid size, has to be 4x4. Extra cab would be nice. Full size truck sucks to load a blower in/ out of all day.


----------



## Bigdave1 (Nov 18, 2017)

What suv would be a good choice also would consider a Honda ridgline or doge Durango and jeep grand cherkee wich would be beter


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Bigdave1 said:


> What suv would be a good choice also would consider a Honda ridgline or doge Durango and jeep grand cherkee wich would be beter


The ridgeline has no plows available at all; the grand cherokee is going to be very limited on options.

If you are 17, I am going to contradict jonnie and say I would look for a pickup truck because:

a) If you aren't a family man, you don't need the extra space and features that an SUV would provide

b) old pickups are more readily available and cheaper

c) old pickups will have a much greater selection of plow options available and/or used plow pieces that you can buy cheaply

d) you can probably even find an old truck with a plow on it already this time of year

As to what to look for, it's tough to say because it depends on what you can find used around you, but 99-2006 chevys are plentiful and have a lot of interchangeable parts

3/4 ton is better than 1/2 ton, but other will probably be ok for your needs

Edit: *WHOOPS,* maybe I should have read your post fully before answering. Ignore everything I just said cuz I didn't see that you just wanted to transport the blower.

Most anything will work; the Durango will be heavier duty for lugging stuff around than the Gr. Cherokee. The ridgeline is nice but will probably be WAY more expensive than a comparable year/mileage durango. Expect the durango to be a lot less reliable, of course.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> The ridgeline has no plows available at all; the grand cherokee is going to be very limited on options.
> 
> If you are 17, I am going to contradict jonnie and say I would look for a pickup truck because:
> 
> ...


I say, full size truck. Put a plow on it when you can. He's only 17, chicks like trucks.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Randall Ave said:


> He's only 17, chicks like trucks.


Hard to argue with logic like that


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> I say, full size truck. Put a plow on it when you can. He's only 17, chicks like trucks.


When I was 17, the back seat would have been more important.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Full size truck bench seat is bigger than the little SUV seat. Now I'm stopping here. Mr delete had breb around tonight.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Here are some serious opinions:
If you think you might want to put a plow one in the future, maybe consider a jeep. 
They're good for small drives, tight apartment lots, etc. it's easy to find parking, cause they're short. You can put a hitch carrier on for a blower, or look at some of the other creative racks people on PS have built Chicks really like jeeps. 
If you think you might wanna mow lawns, haul some brush , help the neighbors move , etc, get a truck .
If you want something in between, maybe consider something like a,ford sport track.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

EWSplow said:


> Here are some serious opinions:
> If you think you might want to put a plow one in the future, maybe consider a jeep.
> They're good for small drives, tight apartment lots, etc. it's easy to find parking, cause they're short. You can put a hitch carrier on for a blower, or look at some of the other creative racks people on PS have built Chicks really like jeeps.
> If you think you might wanna mow lawns, haul some brush , help the neighbors move , etc, get a truck .
> If you want something in between, maybe consider something like a,ford sport track.


in this case, make sure that jeep is a wrangler as that is the only one that has good plow options


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> in this case, make sure that jeep is a wrangler as that is the only one that has good plow options


Yes, Wrangler. A scrambler would be good for carrying a blower, but an older one in decent shape would be hard to find and the new ones might be above a 17 Y/O's budget.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Definitely get the truck the truck, Maybe you could post a budget and we can keep our eyes open for you. The truck will earn you money the SUV won't. You can remove leafs etc in the spring and fall.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If you go for a Jeep, give the rear frame a good look over, some of those rot realy bad.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Even if you dont plow now you will want to in the years to come


----------



## Bigdave1 (Nov 18, 2017)

So how much is a wrangler in deceiont shap with low milage or ford sporttrack


----------



## Bigdave1 (Nov 18, 2017)

And do you make a lot more with a plow than a blower


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Bigdave1 said:


> And do you make a lot more with a plow than a blower


Yes, more coin, better dates. Remember, he's 17.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Bigdave1 said:


> And do you make a lot more with a plow than a blower


With either, you would need a liability insurance policy.
Plowing requires a commercial auto insurance policy. Technically, the vehicle carrying the blower would also.
I'm not sure an insurance company would cover a 17 year old for any type of commercial insurance, so it would probably have to be a family business, with a parent managing.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Bigdave1 said:


> So how much is a wrangler in deceiont shap with low milage or ford sporttrack[/QUOTE
> You can probably find an older wrangler in decent shape for $2000-$4000, sometimes less.
> I saw a couple on your local CL. Remember, with a wrangler, check the frame. many of them are rusted beyond repair.
> You might find one that originally came from a southern state, with little rust. I did.
> ...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

https://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/d/ford-explorer-sports-trac-2002/6507046150.html
Here's a sport Trac

What I didn't mention earlier is that even though it's more work, I don't recommend buying a vehicle with a plow on it. Buy a good vehicle and install a plow.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

EWSplow said:


> With either, you would need a liability insurance policy.
> Plowing requires a commercial auto insurance policy. Technically, the vehicle carrying the blower would also.
> I'm not sure an insurance company would cover a 17 year old for any type of commercial insurance, so it would probably have to be a family business, with a parent managing.


I covered this in his other post, and if you go back and look it came up before when he was 16.
He's a junior snowmanbob, only hears what he wants to.


----------

